# Amusement Park Rides - Mature Opinions



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2013)

Even when I was young I never cared for amusement park rides.  The one I would often go on is the Ferris Wheel, and not too many others.  Nowadays it seems that there are a lot of deaths or serious injuries from poorly maintained and inspected rides.  Do you like to go on amusement park rides?  If so, which are your favorites? http://www.rideaccidents.com/


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2013)

I _love_ RideAccidents.com - it's my go-to "easy reading" site. :abnormal:

I became an early amusement park junkie when my folks would take me to Playland at Rye Beach, NY. It was this beautiful Art Deco park that actually began life in the Art Deco period as a family picnic grounds and destination for boat rides from NYC. It evolved over the years and, of course, my time there was the last GOOD time - after that it began going downhill. Gangs started coming up from NYC, maintenance on the park was ignored, they changed the music from waltzes to rap ... now I'd be afraid to even see what the place looks like.

The Tower was where you'd agree to meet if you ever got lost - 



One of the last original "Laugh in the Dark" rides was there as well - scary as all get-out! Had some really wonderful times at Playland  *sigh*

Their Dragon coaster, at that time an impressive example of wooden coaster design, was a terror on your body - you'd actually be black-and-blue when you got off that ride, but it was worth it.

Made only one trip ever to Palisades Amusement Park in NJ, but the crowds there were a bit too rough for family outings, especially at night.

Same with Dorney Park in Allentown (PA) - we lived just down the street from there when my first son was born, so we (actually, my wife) had season passes every year and basically lived in the park all summer while I was working. This was the late '80's and the park was still well-kept and relatively safe. Again, after a few years the population changed in Allentown and the park became a druggie hang-out.

I used to love rough rides, but over the years I began to shy away from them, especially with that increasing number of accidents. I didn't particularly want to put my life in the hands of a 16-year-old stoner. It's a shame that everything that starts off nice seems to become soiled with this changing demographic ... 

... but then, that seems to be basic American history.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## nan (Aug 19, 2013)

Just the plain old carousel will do me fine.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 20, 2013)

I love all the recent stories, mainly stemming from the U.S., that involve what the media delicately refers to as "large-framed park-goers" having accidents on the rides because the seats weren't designed for 400-pounders, the safety bars experience metal fatigue trying to contain their bulk on an 89-degree angle at 120MPH, or the hydraulic arm supporting their super-sized sacs of saline in the little car just gives up the ghost.

I'm waiting now for the lobbyists to get together and start advocating laws that demand that all rides be designed for Two-Ton Tilly and Amorphous Andy; the price of an admission ticket will go through the roof, the food stands will outnumber the rides and small, wide-eyed innocent children will be crushed _en masse_ when Jumbo decides to take a turn on The Flying Bobs ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 20, 2013)

I've never liked amusement parks, period.  I especially hate the way they just have to build them at the ocean.  @#%^&!  I guess the scary rides are for those who need that adrenaline rush like they get from scary movies, too . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2013)

About the older carousel animals...http://www.collectorsweekly.com/art...one-antique-merry-go-rounds-fight-extinction/


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> About the older carousel animals...http://www.collectorsweekly.com/art...one-antique-merry-go-rounds-fight-extinction/



Excellent article - just spent a half-hour or so devouring it. Anything to do with the history of carnival rides is fascinating to me.

Back in my hobby woodworking days I set out to carve a full-sized carousel horse. I finished the head after 3 months, looked at how much there was left to go and just said the heck with it.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



Think I could still get my senior discount on this ride, That Guy?


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Think I could still get my senior discount on this ride, That Guy?



I'm pretty sure this ride is free . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I'm pretty sure this ride is free . . .



Or, as I was known for saying when looking at homes for sale in roughly the same condition - 

"All it needs is a coat of paint ..."



Abandoned amusement parks are some of the scariest places on Earth, especially if you used to go to those parks.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2013)

This is why my wife won't let me go on rides with strangers.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)

Pappy that log ride photo suddenly reminds me of a time long ago when I went to an amusement park with a girlfriend.  Now, I do not like amusement parks but I always have a good time if someone drags me . . . 

Anyway, just remembered two stories (what better place than senior forums for an old man to go on and on and on and on . . . what were we talking about???)

She insisted we ride the roller coaster and kept going on and on about how it was no big deal . . . all the way to the very top until we went over into the huge accelerating drop and she suddenly grabbed me yelling, "Oh shit!!!"  Never let her forget that...

Then she wanted to go on the log ride and insisted on sitting behind me saying it would keep her dry.  Well, when we hit the water I ducked by instinct and when I turned around she was laughing and looked like a drowned rat.

She was a lot of fun and I miss her.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I spent the time flirting with the young moms walking by.



Well, you were there for amusement . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2015)

*Grandma Tries Virtual Reality Glasses*

and takes roller coaster ride.


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2015)

I wonder what she was seeing, it certainly got her excited.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2017)

Another mishap on an amusement ride, luckily the girl survived.  Video and more here.  http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/25/dramatic-video-shows-teen-falling-from-six-flags-ride.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 25, 2017)

Bumper Cars!

Everything's at ground level.  No fear of stalling up high or derailing. 

For 1-1/2 minutes you can get the feeling of being on a road with all women drivers!

HDH


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Even when I was young I never cared for amusement park rides.  The one I would often go on is the Ferris Wheel, and not too many others.  Nowadays it seems that there are a lot of deaths or serious injuries from poorly maintained and inspected rides.  Do you like to go on amusement park rides?  If so, which are your favorites? http://www.rideaccidents.com/



I loved amusement park rides, would go on such again if the occasion arises.

I think young people are doing unsafe, unwise things while riding amusement park rides, and of course the news media luv's that kind of story, and will go on a reporting bing frenzy.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2017)

I never was much for amusement park rides, even in my teens.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 25, 2017)

I liked the ferris wheel when I was young but none for me now.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 25, 2017)

Growing up in the 50's in New Jersey there was a place called Kiddie Land. Rides just for kids. I loved it. When I got a bit older my Mom and Dad would take me to Palisades Park. The roller coaster was a big draw but I didn't care for it. To long a wait to get on and over in a flash. I loved all the rest of the rides. My Mom loved the whip. My dad loved the frozen custard they offered and worked is way through all of them. I still go with the grand kids but they are still young so we go on the more calmer rides.


----------

